# Online tracking



## PRPWarrior (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi All,

Hope 2021 is good so far!

What is my AURN number? How do I find it?
How do I track my application online?


----------



## pajojo4life (Sep 2, 2019)

PRPWarrior said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope 2021 is good so far!
> 
> ...



It means the reference number that was assigned to you by VFS. You can check the slip VSF gave you, it is under your full names. It is written as PRP1234566 for Permanent Residence and TRV1234566 or TRR1234567 for permits. That is the information that you can use to track your application at vfs website. Here is the link to track your application DHA Visa Information - South Africa - Track Your Application


----------



## PRPWarrior (Oct 12, 2020)

THANK YOU!


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

PRPWarrior said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope 2021 is good so far!
> 
> ...


Don't expect to find much information from the "on-line tracking". I see it almost as a joke.

If you applied inside of South Africa, call it's customer service number directly. They can surely provide you with more information about your application status.

Tel: 0800 60 11 90


----------

